# [Sammelthread] IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover



## potzblitz (20. Januar 2011)

*IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Produktbeschreibungen*

      IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover spielt 1940 während der Luftschlacht  über Britannien. Dort liefern sich die britische, deutsche und  italienische Luftwaffe heftige Kämpfe um die kriegsentscheidende  Vormachtstellung im Luftraum.

*Neue Flugzeuge:*
Unglaublich  realitätsnahe Flugzeugmodelle, die das Ergebnis unzähliger Stunden  hingabevoller Recherche sind. Jede einzelne Flugzeugkomponente kann  beschädigt werden, was zu realistischen und spektakulären Ergebnissen  führt. 


Steuerbare Flugzeuge: Mehr als ein Dutzend  detailgetreuer und historisch berühmter Flugzeuge der drei Nationen  warten auf Piloten. Diese können jede der möglichen Positionen der  Besatzung übernehmen. Dank sorgfältiger Nachforschung weisen alle  steuerbaren Flugzeuge detailverliebte Cockpits auf.
KI-Flugzeuge:  13 zusätzliche KI-gesteuerte Flugzeuge sind ebenfalls vorhanden. Diese  wurden ebenfalls getreu ihrer historischen Vorbilder nachgebildet, um  eine noch fesselndere und umfangreichere Spielumgebung zu schaffen.
 *Atemberaubende Spielmodi:*


Aufregende  Einzelspielerkampange: In der Kampagne findet sich der Spieler mitten  in der Schlacht wieder. Er schließt sich der Royal Air Force an, im  Kampf gegen die deutschen Streitkräfte und Verräter aus den eigenen  Reihen.
Massive Mehrspielermodi: Die individuell anpassbaren  Spielmodi reichen von einfachen Free-for-all-Deathmatches bis hin zu  epischen Schlachten. Dort treffen bis zu 128 Spieler aufeinander und  treten für Stunden, Tage, Wochen oder sogar noch länger in den  Wettstreit.
Interaktives Training: Leicht verständliches  interaktives Flugtraining für neue Spieler – Ein echtes  Trainingsflugzeug aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg samt computergesteuertem  Flugtrainer ermöglicht auch Neueinsteigern einen einfachen Einstieg in  die Reihe. Spezielle Trainingsmissionen stehen extra zu diesem Zweck zur  Verfügung.
 *Brandneuer Schauplatz:*  Von London und dem Süden Englands aus bis hin zu den nördlichen  Gebieten Frankreichs und Belgiens. Die riesige Karte beherbergt tausende  historische Städte, Dörfer, Straßen, Flugplätze, Radarstationen, Häfen  und Industriegebiete. Diese sind exakt dort verortet, wo sie sich im  Jahre 1940 befanden. 

*Neue 3D Engine:* Neuste  Grafikengine mit DX10 und DX11 API Unterstützung. Die minutiösen Details  Europas im Jahre 1940 werden so virtuelle Wirklichkeit.  Photorealistische Bodenfahrzeuge, Gebäude und Umgebungen inbegriffen.

*Anpassbarer Schwierigkeitsgrad:*  Dutzende Optionen zur Gestaltung des Realismusgrades ermöglichen es  auch Neueinsteigern die Schwierigkeit ihren Bedürfnissen anzupassen. So  können sie sich ganz auf den Spaß an der Sache konzentrieren und Stück  für Stück die Fähigkeiten eines echten Piloten verinnerlichen.      

*Mindest-Systemanforderungen laut Ubisoft: IL-2 Sturmovik Cliffs of Dover:*
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7, Vista SP2 oder Windows XP SP3 
*Prozessor:* Intel Pentium Dual-Core 2,0 GHz oder Athlon X2 3800+
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2 GiByte 
*Grafikkarte:* DirectX 9.0c kompatibel mit 512 MiByte VRAM 
*DirectX:* DirectX 9.0c oder DirectX 10 (auf Datenträger vorhanden) 
*8x DVD-Laufwerk *
*Soundkarte:* DirectX 9.0c kompatibel 
*Festplattenspeicherlatz:* 10 Gigabyte 
*Eingabegeräte:* Maus, Tastatur 
*Multiplayer:* Breitbandverbindung mit 128 kbp/s Upstream oder schneller
​ *Die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen laut Ubisoft: IL-2 Sturmovik Cliffs of Dover:*
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7, Vista SP2 oder Windows XP SP3 
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5 2,66GHz oder AMD Phenom II X4 2,6GHz 
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 4 GiByte 
*Grafikkarte:* DirectX 10 kompatibel mit 1.024 MiByte VRAM 
*DirectX:* DirectX 9.0c oder DirectX 10 (auf Datenträger vorhanden) 
*8x DVD-Laufwerk *
*Soundkarte:* DirectX 9.0c kompatibel 
*Festplattenspeicherlatz:* 10 Gigabyte 
*Eingabegeräte:* Maus, Joystick mit Gas- und Ruderkontrolle
*Multiplayer:* Breitbandverbindung mit 128 kbp/s Upstream oder schneller
​*Laut Ubisoft werden folgende Grafikkarten unterstützt: *
AMD Radeon HD 4850/4870/5830/5850/5770/5870/6870/6950/6970 
Nvidia Geforce 8800/9800/250/260/275/285/460/465/470/480 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO35o8IRDz0
​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVUSp1V3cVw​


----------



## trnapster (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover*

Freu mich schon drauf
Als Besitzer von Forgotten Battles und Wings of Prey Plicht


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover*

Hmm, ist das jetz ein Standalone oder kann ich das mit einem der IL-2 oder Wings of Prey kombinieren? Weil ich hätt schon gern die Vielfalt aus 46+Mods und die Steuerung. Denn von Prey bin ich ja was die Kontrolle über das Flugzeug angeht schwer entäuscht worden, auch wenn die Pysik und die Grafik ja echt toll sind.


----------



## trnapster (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover*

Naja ich fand persönlich Wings of Prey zu wenig Simulation
Bei IL-2 Forgotten Battles noch das Feeling viel besser

Was ich vielleicht noch vorstellen könnte ist, dass man Flugzeug Modelle einbinden kann
Die Steuerung haben sie wahrscheinlich überarbeitet


----------



## potzblitz (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover*

Man sollte noch anmerken das *Storm of War: Battle of Britain *in* IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover* umbenannt worden ist !!!


----------



## PEG96 (25. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte ja mal was feines werden, mal sehen wofür sie dx11 nutzen.


----------



## Jor-El (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover*

Ich hab mir die CE vorbestellt.
Kann es kaum noch erwarten. Ich warte schon seit mind. 2009 auf das ehemalige Battle of Britain!


----------



## Schmiddy (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover*

Ich würd mir halt das gue alte IL2-1946 mit seiner Vielfalt an Flugzeugen und Steuermöglichkeiten und seinem Realismus wünschen, gepaart mit der neuen Grafik. Ber ich glaub das krieg ich nicht so schnell wenn überhaupt.


----------



## wiley (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover*



Schmiddy schrieb:


> Ich würd mir halt das gue alte IL2-1946 mit seiner Vielfalt an Flugzeugen und Steuermöglichkeiten und seinem Realismus wünschen, gepaart mit der neuen Grafik. Ber ich glaub das krieg ich nicht so schnell wenn überhaupt.



och da kannste ruhig etwas zuversichtlicher sein.

oleg schrieb mal das sich aus dem neuen titel eine ähnliche serie wie IL2 entwickeln soll.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover*

Il-2:CoD ist eines von wenigen Spielen, bei denen ich den Release kaum abwarten kann. Immerhin dauerte die Entwicklung auch sehr lange.
Ist bekannt, inwiefern sich DX10 und DX11 optisch unterscheiden werden?
Cliffs of Dover wird insbesondere die Graka fordern, ist das richtig?
Übrigens, laut Amazon soll der Release jetzt schon der 3. März sein
Grüße,
Marvin


----------



## Hemoridé (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover*

Ich freue mich schon so auf das neue IL2, ahhhhh

TBF_Avenger , ich heiße auch Marvin

Das fliegen liegt in unserem Namen

Um deine Dx 11 frage zu beantworten, ich denke es ist wie in jedem anderen Spiel mit dx11, also Rauch und Flammen sehen etwas besser aus, und das wasser, wie es rumspritzt wenn du deine schöne durchlöcherte Kiste ins Wasser setzen musst


----------



## TBF_Avenger (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover*

Danke, dann wird es wohl im März echt Zeit für eine neue Graka...
Die Sounds werden leider nicht dem Vorbild entsprechen, das wäre aber auch sehr kostspieleig geworden ( Schon allein der Spritverbrauch eines Merlin wäre exorbitant ).

Grüße,
Marvin


----------



## wiley (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover*

"kleine schönheitsfehler" behebt wie immer die allseits beliebte modding community


----------



## Jor-El (25. März 2011)

*AW: IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover*

Im offiziellen 1C Company Forum geht es derzeit heiß her.
Ubisoft soll einen Anti-Epilepsie Filter vom Team integrieren lassen.
Er soll überhelle Pixel ermitteln und sie automatisch abdunkeln. So grob erklärt. 

Nachteil soll wohl ein übler Frame Einbruch haben.
Noch schlimmer dass der Schutz nicht optional einstellbar ist.

Ubisoft macht echt Sachen. 
Bin ja mal gespannt wenn die CE bei mir "eintrudelt".


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. März 2011)

Das Spiel wurde auf den 31.3. verschoben. Mach doch mal Bilder von dem Ding, wenn es ankommt. 



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Il-2:CoD ist eines von wenigen Spielen, bei denen ich den Release kaum abwarten kann. Immerhin dauerte die Entwicklung auch sehr lange.
> Ist bekannt, inwiefern sich DX10 und DX11 optisch unterscheiden werden?
> Cliffs of Dover wird insbesondere die Graka fordern, ist das richtig?
> Übrigens, laut Amazon soll der Release jetzt schon der 3. März sein
> ...


 
DX11 wird nicht direkt dabei sein:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...htweite/Rennspiel-Sportspiel-Simulation/News/


----------



## Jor-El (26. März 2011)

Mal der Originaltext:

_In our game there is a wonderful new feature that saves you all from epilepsy. It is made at the request of the Western publishers, Yubisofta.

Since epilepsy is caused by a rapid flashing of the facilities, and flight simulator is basically a genre of fast flickering objects, the epilepsy caused all: propeller, shooting, explosions, sun, flying airplanes, transportation machines, entry into the hangar, flying at low level, and etc .

Despite the fact that in the old IL-2 it was more an epileptic, new requirements were introduced only last year. We perelopatli entire game because of this unfortunate epilepsy.

The main protivopripadochnaya shell, which is above everything that was done two weeks ago, the total despair. It compares each previous frame with each frame and compares the brightness of the pixel by pixel, and if it is too large, averaging pixels to give pleasing epileptic-limits. This crap brakes at the ground, and does not work with cards SLI. Off with her we can not yet make it optional, too, can not yet.

Without it Yubisoft refused to publish the game.

But as the 1C in general all the same, cause you have a game fits or not, we are urgently looking for a way to cut it all on the Russian version. It is necessary to assure Yubisoftu and give them a check that off in Russia will not allow Western epileptic somehow disable this thing at home. _

Ergo also erstmal keine SLI Unterstützung.
Da laut Forum das Problem der hohen Kontraständerung erst spät entdeckt wurde und die Jungs keine Zeit hatten es nachzuarbeiten, wurde der Filter implementiert.
Da Oleg und sein Team seit Jahren im Produktsupport glänzen, vertraue ich aber darauf dass es ordentlich nachgepatcht wird.
Weitere Addons wie z.B. der Afrika Feldzug wurden auch schon angedeutet.
Das sieht nach rosigen Zeiten für die digitale Luftfahrt aus. 


Ouh, hab leider erst just ein Statement entdeckt.
Scheint halb so schlimm. 

_Hi everyone,

The team could never in a million years imagine that a post on a  Russian-language forum would so quickly make the rounds and spread  around the internet.

The information there is not accurate, especially the placing of the blame on Ubisoft.

I feel that I need to describe this in more detail.

Our game did cause wide-scale epilepsy failures when tested. Propellers,  muzzle flashes, smoke puffs, explosions, falling bombs, flying or  taxiing between buildings, sun shining through canopy framework, etc,  they were all causing potentially seizure-inducing flashes.

We worked hard to address all these issues individually, but since a  flight sim is all about fast-moving large objects, there were just too  many instances of things causing high-contrast flashes.

So, as we were running out of time, WE decided to implement this epilepsy filter as a stop-gap measure.

The filter sits on top of the game's graphics wrapper. It saves a  previous frame, and then compares it pixel-by-pixel to the new frame.  When two pixels are found with a high degree of contrast between them,  the new pixel is toned down to make the change less drastic.

This causes a visual effect somewhere between bloom and motion-blur that  removes virtually all instances of high-contrast flashes.

However this pixel-by-pixel frame analysis and modification takes up  additional resources, it in fact delays the showing of each new frame  until each pixel of it checked, and therefore the filter is causing  deteriorated performance that is especially notable on lower-end  machines.

We are continuing to work to optimize the game and to increase its  framerate. Ubisoft has been very patient and understanding with us  throughout the entire process, and we are continuing to work with them   very closely to find the best solution to epilepsy issues.

In summary, I want to stress that it is OUR code and OUR game engine  that is causing performance issues. And it US who has to make it better,  and that's exactly what we pledge to do. 		_


----------



## Jor-El (26. März 2011)

PC Games Russia vergibt satte 90% !
_"Forget about Birds of Prey. Ten years after the release, IL-2 Sturmovik gets a genuine sequel.
Thanks to the brand new engine the scenery is as stunning as ever, the flight modeling is insanely accurate and the multiplayer is simply best in the genre."_

Dank des Releases in Russland gibt es auch schon einige Vids. Hier ein sehr ansehnliches. Kaum Action aber trotzdem sooooooo schön anzusehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k7DBhT2iLM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das deutsche Handbuch wurde mittlerweile im offiziellem Forum verlinkt. 

http://http://forum.1cpublishing.eu/showthread.php?t=19417


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. März 2011)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Da Oleg und sein Team seit Jahren im Produktsupport glänzen, vertraue ich aber darauf dass es ordentlich nachgepatcht wird.
> Weitere Addons wie z.B. der Afrika Feldzug wurden auch schon angedeutet.
> Das sieht nach rosigen Zeiten für die digitale Luftfahrt aus.


 
Wenn ich bedenke, wie viel Updates schon für das alte IL2:Sturmovik, bin ich auch zuversichtlich, dass die aktuellen Bugs mit der Zeit beseitigt werden.
Erst vor kurzem wurde die Version 4.10(.1) von IL2:1946 veröffentlicht, welche unter anderem wieder für umme neue steuerbare Flugzeuge ( z.B. Hs 129 ) beinhaltete.

Der Sound im Cockpit geht eigentlich doch in Ordnung, klar könnte das noch besser sein, aber aussen entspricht der Sound der Hurricane in dem Video oben der deutschen BF109 (!) aus dem alten IL2. Das wirkt irgendwie unfertig.

In drei Tagen ist bei uns Release, hoffe mal das wird auf hohen Details mit einer GTX570 auf 1440x900 keine Diashow

Grüße,
Marvin


----------



## TBF_Avenger (29. März 2011)

Gute Neuigkeiten gestern Abend aus dem Herstellerforum - Der Anti-Epilepsie-Filter wird nun doch abschaltbar sein, mit einem Update am 30.03. - einen tag vor dem Release. Zudem werden mit dem Update schon einmal ein paar Probleme, die es noch in der russischen Version gibt, behoben:

Aus dem Entwicklerforum:

_Hello everyone,

Once again I want to point out that a lot of your earlier anger was misplaced. Actually, our colleagues at Ubisoft are extremely interested in making this game a success, they care about our opinion and yours, and everyone we work with there is understanding and cordial and more than willing to listen and change their mind.

Having said that, I'm glad to announce that the debacle has been resolved.

We will be making the filter optional, however turned on by default. And we will be adding a large epilepsy warning to our splash screen. I am almost certain that this update will hit the steam servers on March 30th and thus seamlessly make it onto everyone's machines when the game is installed on the 31st.

The March 30th update will also address some of the issues reported with the Russian version, but we'll provide more details with the patch notes once we know for sure what it'll contain. Obviously, we need to test the heck out of all the changes to make sure we don't introduce any new bugs while fixing the old ones (the team's favorite past time lately as it seems).

So there! Do a happy dance, I know I did. _

Quick epilepsy update - Official 1C Company forum

Grüße,
Marvin


----------



## Jor-El (29. März 2011)

Oh, dass es so fix geht hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Freut mich zu lesen.
Habe es aber auch nicht anders erwartet nach dem Sturm der Entrüstung.
Zwei Tage noch...


----------



## TBF_Avenger (29. März 2011)

> Zwei Tage noch...


Nach amazon ist es, wenn die Post nicht schläft, schon morgen soweit. Könnte dann eine kleinere Bilderflut geben


----------



## Jor-El (30. März 2011)

_"Wir bereiten diese Artikel gerade für den Versand vor, daher ist es nicht mehr möglich, diesen Teil Ihrer Bestellung zu stornieren oder zu ändern."_

Bei mir wirds also heute versendet und trifft morgen ein.
Zumindest habe ich es, dank Paketstation, auch definitiv morgen in den Händen.
Das wird ein Fest. 

Bin ja mal auf deine Pics gespannt.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. März 2011)

Wie versprochen ein paar erste Bilder von mir, mit mittleren bis hohen details und 4x AA...der Epilepsiefilter scheint aktiviert zu sein, zumindest habe ich keine Option zum ab/einschalten gefunden und es ruckelt doch ordentlich.
Ich bin gerade am neu installieren, da weder die Britische ( Ladet bis irgendwann... ) noch die Deutsche Kampagne ( ctd mit Fehlermeldung, sobald der Flug geladen ist... ) laufen wollen. Sehr komisch
Nur eine ( von zwei gleichen ) auswählbaren Hurricanes funzt, die andere verursacht unendliche Ladezeiten...
Optisch geht das ganze in Ordnung, aber sonst wirkt IL2:CoD noch ziemlich unausgereift
Grüße,
Marvin


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. März 2011)

Scheinbar ist vorhin noch ein Update gekommen, immerhin lauft der Storymodus jetzt und gegen Bomber gibt es jetzt auch keine Diashow mehr.
Einen Tag vor dem Release und das Produkt wurde schon deutlich besser

Grüße,
Marvin


----------



## Jor-El (30. März 2011)

Ist denn schon der Patch verfügbar, bzw. auch bei dir installiert?
Wenn alle Stricke reissen muss ich mir zur Überbrückung Shift 2 zulegen.
Morgen schaun wir mal wie es bei mir läuft ^^


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. März 2011)

Bei mir hat steam heute schon zweimal automatisch gepatcht, nach dem zweiten wurde die performance deutlich besser.

Grüße,
Marvin


----------



## TBF_Avenger (31. März 2011)

Der Anti-Epilepsie-Filter ist jetzt absschaltbar. Also den schön deaktiviert und plötzlich lauft das ganze ziemlich rund, kaum ruckeln im Flug, die Diashow beim Angreifen von Bombern ist auch nicht mehr...sehr schön

Grüße,
Marvin


----------



## Jor-El (31. März 2011)

Astrein. Der Feierabend kann also kommen. 
Welche Peripherie nutzt du eigentlich zum fliegen und abgesehen von der Grafik, die man ja auf den Screens bewundern kann, wie ist denn das Spielgefühl bzw. dein Gesamteindruck?

P.S.: Ruhig Mehr Screenies. Habe noch ein paar Std. zum Feierabend.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (31. März 2011)

Der Gesamteindruck ist mittlerweile durchaus positiv. 
Grafisch ist das ganze wie zu sehen ist sehr sehr gut, erfordert aber auch einen guten PC, da IL2:CoD auf niedrigen Details echt grottig aussieht, noch viel schlimmer als IL2:1946 und älter. 
Rein vom Umfang her fehlen mir persönlich die dynamischen Kampagnen, also man kann nicht mehr ein Feldzug und die Flugzeuge wählen, es gibt nur eine RAF-Kampagne mit Story und eine Luftwaffen-kampagne sowie Einzelmissionen. Ich hoffe, das wird mit einem Update oder einer Erweiterung wieder kommen.
Die Sounds gehen im Flugzeug in Ordnung, sind auf jeden Fall mal neu, aussen klingen die Britischen Jäger wie die BF109 aus IL2:1946. Man hätte hier wenigstens den Sound der Spit/Hurricane daraus übernehmen können. 
Die Flugzeuge fliegen sich gut und wie in IL2:1946 auch. Die gegnerischen Flieger sind aber nicht mehr ganz so einfach vom Himmel zu holen, zumal zum Beispiel die Spit/Hurri nicht viel Munition an Bord haben. Da muss man sich auch zufrieden geben, wenn man halt nur eine Stuka runtergeholt hat und bei der zweiten die Munition alle ist.
Wenn wie beim alten IL2 reichlich Updates und Erweiterungen kommen, wird das neue IL2 bestimmt mit der Zeit den gleichen Status erreichen wie das alte.
Online bin ich noch nicht geflogen, das kommt aber noch bestimmt
Zum Fliegen nehme ich ein Logitech Extreme 3D pro Joystick.



> Ruhig Mehr Screenies. Habe noch ein paar Std. zum Feierabend.


Da muss ich erstmal noch fliegen, um was vorzeigen zu können. Das mache ich aber gerne EDIT: Bitteschön, diesmal zu etwas späterer tageszeit...


----------



## Hemoridé (2. April 2011)

Also ich hab mir die collectors edition gekauft um 1c etwas zu unterstützen. Das spiel lief am Anfang echt SCH***, aber jetzt nach dem Patch läuft es schon etwas besser. Ich zocke mit allem auf hoch außer Graß und diesem Anti Epelepsi >Filter oder wie das ding heißt, auf 1920x1080 und 4x AA. Aber das erste IL2 war die 1sten 2 Monate auch fürn Ar****.

Glaubt ihr Arbeitsspeicher von 8gb auf 16gb aufrüsten lohnt sich?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. April 2011)

Sagt mal bin ich blöd oder läuft das Game mit dem XBox Controller nicht. Sonst würde nur Tastatur noch gehen aber das ist kacke?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (2. April 2011)

Hemoridé schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr Arbeitsspeicher von 8gb auf 16gb aufrüsten lohnt sich?


Ich denke mit 8 GB bist du hier sehr gut aufgestellt, würde noch abwarten, denn mit ein paar patches ( die sicher kommen werden ) sollte IL2:CoD noch besser laufen. Angeblich soll Mitte nächster Woche ein weiterer Patch erscheinen, mit dem die Performance wieder besser werden soll. An der Mehrkernunterstützung wird auch noch gearbeitet.
Man merkt schon irgendwie, dass das Spiel in einigen Bereichen noch "unfertig" ist. Die meiner Meinung nach offensichtliche zu frühe Veröffentlichung  dürfte auch Grund hierfür sein:


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sagt mal bin ich blöd oder läuft das Game mit dem XBox Controller nicht. Sonst würde nur Tastatur noch gehen aber das ist kacke?


Am besten für Il2 ist ein Joystick geeignet, mit der Tastatur kann man das aber echt vergessen.
Schade wieder, da der XBox Controller eigentlich doch sehr verbreitet ist.

Grüße,
Marvin


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. April 2011)

Habs raus gefunden musste nur die Achsen zuweisen! Bei allen neueren Games wird das eigentlich automatisch gemacht aber bei dem Game ist echt wieder Handarbeit gefragt alles manuell einstellen!


----------



## Hemoridé (3. April 2011)

Ich hab jetzt von meinem Händler 16GB RAM und ne SSD (OCZ Agility 2) ausgeliehen, und jetzt läuft es sogar richtig gut, ich denke es liegt an der SSD. Normale Festplatten sind einfach zu langsam Davor hatte ich es auf einer Veloci Raptor.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. April 2011)

Also ich hab auch ne SSD, Corsair Force 120GB aber bei mir ruckelt es wie Sau wenn ich die Grafik voll auf rotze, trotz meiner GTX 580.


----------



## Hemoridé (3. April 2011)

Ist bei euch auch des Seitemruder so extrem aggresiv? Bei mir ist des echt net zum aushalten, was kann ich da daegen tun? Fliege mit einem Thrustmaster T-Flight X

hulkardy, was hast du für ne CPU, ich hab wie du untel lesen kannst einen Phenom mit 4Ghz, und gerade 16gb Ram


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. April 2011)

Ich hab einen i5 760 der auf 3GHz läuft und 4GB 1600'er Ram. Also kommt eigentlich nur deine 16GB in frage der das Spiel nicht ruckeln lässt. Würde mich jetzt zwar wundern aber sonst kann ich mir es nicht erklären.


----------



## motsch_ (4. April 2011)

lohnt es sich das Spiel zu kaufen? Story? Grafik?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (4. April 2011)

Bin(bzw. war) auch am überlegen, aber z.B.: die Amazon-Rezensionen schrecken mich dann doch erst mal ab. Mehr als die Hälfte der "Bewerter" gibt nur einen Stern


----------



## Heady978 (4. April 2011)

motsch_ schrieb:


> lohnt es sich das Spiel zu kaufen? Story? Grafik?


 
Das ist aktuell sehr vom Geschmack abhängig. Das Spiel ist in Sachen Grafik und Realismus unter den Flusis momentan wohl nicht zu toppen. Da hab ich als alter IL2-Veteran (der trotzdem der ewige Noob ist) schon gestaunt. Vom Fluggefühl ist das der Hammer, die Lichteffekte und alles drum herum sorgen schnell für ein Mittendrin ohne Gleichen. Da verliert man so schnell wie noch nie die Orientierung. 

Inhalt und Bedieung hingegen wirken etwas... ähm ... unfertig. Manche Menüpunkte sind da "unglücklich" übersetzt, andere fehlen oder sind nur schwer aufzufinden. Ich suche aktuelle z.B. Cockpit ausblenden, wie es das in IL2 1946 & Co. gab. Auch die Kampagne(Story?!? *hust*) und die Anzahl der Flugzeuge ist zur Zeit noch recht übersichtlich.

- Wenn du realistische Flugsimulationen magst, IL2 toll gefunden hast und das ganze sofort in supertoller Optik sehen willst, dann ist das Spiel einen Kauf wert.
- Wenn du was im Umfang wie IL2 willst, dann solltest du noch ein paar Patches und eventuell das erste Addon abwarten.
- Wenn du nur mal kurz nen bissl Rumballern willst, dann spiel Wings Of Prey

Edit - Noch etwas Nachschlag:

Folgende Flugzeuge sind im Filesystem zu finden:



 Anson_MkI
 Beaufighter_MkIF
 Bf-108B-2
 Bf-109E-3
 Bf-109E-3B
 Bf-110C-4
 Bf-110C-7*
 BlenheimMkI
 BlenheimMkIV
 BR-20M
 CR-42
 Defiant_MkI
 DH-82A
 Do-17Z-1
 Do-17Z-2
 Do-215B-1
 FW-200C-1
 G-50
 Gladiator_MkII
 He-111H-2
 He-111P-2
 He-115B-2
 HurricaneMkI
 HurricaneMkI_dH5-20
 Ju-87B-2
 Ju-88A-1
 SpitfireMkI
 SpitfireMkIa
 SpitfireMkIIa
 Su-26M*
 Sunderland_MkI
 Walrus_MkI
 Wellington_MkIC
 * mit Patch 1.1 vom 08.04.2011 nicht mehr vorhanden zumindest Bf-110-C7 ist aber noch anwählbar

Ob man alle fliegen kann weiß ich nicht genau, aber ich hab mal ein paar Screenshots angehängt, von denen einer die Auswahlmöglichkeiten für eine Einzelmission zeigt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hemoridé (5. April 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich hab einen i5 760 der auf 3GHz läuft und 4GB 1600'er Ram.


Ich habe jetzt die Lösung gefunden. Bis jetzt unterstützt das Spiel kein Multi-CPU, also keine 4 sondern nur ein kern, und mein Phenom hat $Ghz und dein i5 "nur" 3Ghz.
Da ist wohl OC angesagt:


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. April 2011)

Bei 3.8 GHz keine Besserung. Mach du mal nur 4 GB Ram rein und dann poste mal obs schlechter bei dir läuft. Aber wenn dir das zu viel Arbeit ist, kein Problem!!!


----------



## Hemoridé (5. April 2011)

Ok, mit 4 Gig ist es schlechter, mit 8 gig gleich.^^ Habe ja grade 16gb ausgeliehen


----------



## M@tt (6. April 2011)

Cool das ihr euch so einsetzt 

Verfolge täglich das 1 c Forum und bis Freitag soll ein Patch raus sein der das Spiel ein gutes stück weiterbringt.
Die Jungs von 1C geben echt alles, nicht desto trotz hätte das spiel gut noch ein halbes Jahr gebraucht.
Aber wenn ich sehe das die alten IL2 Teile immer noch mit Patches versorgt werden (Letzter für il2 1946 Im Januar) und das
nach 11 Jahren bin ich sicher das wird noch was.

Mfg der M@tt


----------



## Heady978 (6. April 2011)

@Matt

Man kann ja heut schon fast froh sein, wenn ordentliche Hardware mal ausgenutzt wird und nicht nur Konsolenports kommen, wo jeder Aldi-PC ausreichend ist. Oleg Maddox hat allein damit, dass er eigentlich alles nutzen will was der PC bieten kann, soviel Pluspunkte wie kaum ein anderer. Allerdings "trödelt" er schon eine Ganze weile am Projekt "Cliffs of Dover" rum, von daher ist es irgendwo nicht verwunderlich, dass Ubischrott sagt, sie wollen endlich mal Geld damit rein bekommen oder das Projekt wird gestoppt.

Im Interview kam ja auch schon rum, dass das Spiel nicht fertig ist und z.B. zur Zeit alles auf DX9 läuft, weil DX10/11 nicht ganz so will, wie die Entwickler das wollen. Mit einem Patch soll das aber irgendwann nachgeliefert werden. Ich denke das ist auch der Hauptgrund, weshalb aktuell selbst High-End-Systeme bei diesem Spiel schwächeln. Mit den Möglichkeiten von DX11, besonders Tesslation, wird sich da sicher einiges tun. Das Spiel hat jedenfalls ein enormes Potenzial. Die Simulation ist kaum noch zu übertreffen, dazu die Lichteffekte, gerade wenn die Sonne tief steht. Ich hab auch das Gefühl die KI ist deutlich besser und nutzt ganz klar die Vorteile von mehr Leistung oder mehr Wendigkeit. So gesehen ist der Releasezeitpunkt etwas unglücklich gewählt, das grundlegende Spiel steht zwar, aber das ist noch zu wenig getestet und der Glitzer drum herum fehlt noch. Die "Story" ist ja leider auch nur Text in den Missionsbeschreibungen, was als Renderfilmchen oder gar im Stil von "Band of Brothers" das Spiel um einiges aufwerten würde. Damit ist man dann eben auch wieder beim "würde... wenn und könnte". Ordentliche Filmsequenzen rein, Menüführung aufmöbeln und vielleicht noch ne dynamische Kamagne und das Spiel würde eigentlich alles in den Schatten stellen. So wie es ist stellt aber nur das Fluggefühl selbst alles in den Schatten und das auch nur wenn man mehr als nur Mittelklassehardware hat. Mal schaun was draus wird... im Gegensatz zu einigen Publisher-Foren, darf man im Forum von 1C durchaus auch konstruktive Kritik äußern.


----------



## M@tt (6. April 2011)

Heady978 schrieb:


> @Matt
> 
> Man kann ja heut schon fast froh sein, wenn ordentliche Hardware mal ausgenutzt wird und nicht nur Konsolenports kommen, wo jeder Aldi-PC ausreichend ist. Oleg Maddox hat allein damit, dass er eigentlich alles nutzen will was der PC bieten kann, soviel Pluspunkte wie kaum ein anderer. Allerdings "trödelt" er schon eine Ganze weile am Projekt "Cliffs of Dover" rum, von daher ist es irgendwo nicht verwunderlich, dass Ubischrott sagt, sie wollen endlich mal Geld damit rein bekommen oder das Projekt wird gestoppt.
> 
> ...



Erinere mich an das War Leaders Forum...

Und es kommt täglich ein Update wie weit man ist und wo es noch hakt das machen die ganz offen und beziehen die Comunity mit ein. 
1C sind für mich die besten wenn es um Zusammenarbeit mit der Comunity geht.


----------



## Heady978 (8. April 2011)

Yeah! Ein Update ist da!

Hier mal der Link zu der Update News auf Steam: News - IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover Update Released

Die Performancesteigerung kann ich schonmal bestätigen. Ich hatte vorher im Tiefflug über London im Schnitt 8-9 FPS jetzt sind es 16 FPS, bei 1680x1050, alles auf MAX. (System AMD 1055T@3,95GHz, GTX480@850MHz, 8GB RAM). Im Tiefflug ist es also nicht so wirklich flüssig, sobald man aber aufsteigt oder die Stadt verlässt, gibt es mit den gleichen Settings locker 40 FPS im Schnitt.

Zu den Bugs, die es geben soll kann ich leider nichts sagen, mir sind bisher in gut 8 Spielstunden keine aufgefallen, oder ich war zu sehr damit beschäftigt, wie man mit soner ollen Hurricane ne Chance gegen die Deutschen hat. Es geht halt doch nichts über ne ordentliche Bf-109. 

Beim (Anti-)EpilepsieFilter bin ich mir allerdings immer noch nicht ganz sicher, ob der nu an oder aus is.
Sonst ist mir schonmal aufgefallen, dass meine 3200er Downsamplingauflösung nun auch funktioniert und sogar in den Spieleoptionen auswählbar ist, daher gibts auch neue Bildchen.  ( ! Durch die Auflösung sind fast alle größer als 1MB !)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hemoridé (9. April 2011)

An alle Flusi fans, mit dem neuen Patch läuft das Spiel gleich mal viel flüssiger, also kauft euch das Spiel, wenn ihr es euch aus Protest nicht kauft, dann ist 1c gestraft und nicht die eigentlichen Böslinge von Ubisaft, schaut eich die Spiele von denen mal an, alle unfertig, weil sie so Druck machen. Wenn wir 1c jetzt nicht Unterstützen bleibt das Spiel so wie es jetzt ist, und die IL2 Ära geht zu Ende.
Im nächsten Patch soll dann auch Multicore und CF/SLI unterstützung mit drinnen sein.


----------



## wiley (9. April 2011)

Hemoridé schrieb:


> An alle Flusi fans, mit dem neuen Patch läuft das Spiel gleich mal viel flüssiger, also kauft euch das Spiel, wenn ihr es euch aus Protest nicht kauft, dann ist 1c gestraft und nicht die eigentlichen Böslinge von Ubisaft, schaut eich die Spiele von denen mal an, alle unfertig, weil sie so Druck machen. Wenn wir 1c jetzt nicht Unterstützen bleibt das Spiel so wie es jetzt ist, und die IL2 Ära geht zu Ende.
> Im nächsten Patch soll dann auch Multicore und CF/SLI unterstützung mit drinnen sein.


 
sorry aber ohne dynamische kampagne ist das spiel völlig uninteressant für mich.
da bin ich mit il2-1946+ultrapack2.1 besser bedient,so gerne ich es mir auch holen würde


----------



## Hemoridé (9. April 2011)

wiley schrieb:


> sorry aber ohne dynamische kampagne ist das spiel völlig uninteressant für mich.
> da bin ich mit il2-1946+ultrapack2.1 besser bedient,so gerne ich es mir auch holen würde



Was ist das Ultrapack?


----------



## wiley (9. April 2011)

eine mod-compilation

IL2 Ultr@Pack V2.0 Download + Install HOWTO

gute jagd


----------



## Hemoridé (9. April 2011)

Danke dir


----------



## Hemoridé (13. April 2011)

Bei mir ist der Part 7 net verfügbar beim download. Wie kann ich es noch bekommen?

*Sry wegen Doppelpost


----------



## Heady978 (13. April 2011)

Schau mal hier im ersten Post recht weit unten sind diverse Mirror dabei. Beim ersten Mirror (Gamefront) konnte ich part7 jedenfalls gerade laden.

UP 2.01 *UPDATED* 11/05/2010!*Fixed Filefront Downloads*


----------



## Hemoridé (14. April 2011)

THX, jetzt kann ichs gleich zocken (JAAAAA) wie muss ich es installieren? ich habe jetzt gerade ein ungepatchtes IL2 1946. Runtergeladen habe ich jetzt p 4.08m und 4.09m, die Parts 1-9.


----------



## Heady978 (14. April 2011)

Na da hast du doch schon alles, erst 4.08m drauf, anschließend kann man erst 4.09m installieren.
Die 9 Cabs werden zu einer EXE entpackt und lassen sich dann auf 4.09m installieren, man wählt als Install-Ort den IL2-Instalations-Ordner.

Dann heißt es nur noch anschalten und Spass haben.

Bei der Hardware die du hast, kannst du aber sicher auch noch ein Stück an der Conf.ini schrauben. Das ermöglicht noch ein wenig mehr als die GUI.
Gute Quelle dafür ist wie so oft die Sturmovik-Wiki -> Conf.ini und dort hauptsächlich der Part [Render_DirectX] ... kannst sicher alles auf max. stellen.


----------



## Hemoridé (14. April 2011)

Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Heady978 (15. April 2011)

... zurück zu Cliffs of Dover.

Gestern Abend gab es eine Ankündigung, dass es am Mo. 18.04.2011 den nächsten Patch, bzw heute schon den Beta-Patch geben wird. (Link)

Hier wird aktuell auch dovor gewarnt die derzeitigen Mods für andere Texturen und Co. online zu verwenden, da 1C noch dabei ist das Anit-Cheat-System zu implementieren. Diese Mods können dabei unter Umständen als Cheat gewertet werden und zum permanenten Ban von Online-Spielen führen.



			
				luthier aus dem 1C Forum schrieb:
			
		

> *Development Update and Roadmap – April 14*
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in a couple of days, I waited until our progress was a little more clear. We are up on here a lot, and your feedback and reports are extremely helpful. Thank you all for your support!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hemoridé (15. April 2011)

bei mir kommen bei der intallation mehrer installationsfehler, dort kann ich auswählen, abbrechen, wiederholen oder idnorieren. ich habe jetzt Die 9 cab dateien, die patches bis 4.09m und die install client.exe
Ist echt nervig das bei mir sowas nie funzst!!!!
Muss ich vielleicht erst den 2.0 ultrapack installieren, wenn ja, wo find ich den?


----------



## Heady978 (15. April 2011)

Hemoridé schrieb:


> ...
> Muss ich vielleicht erst den 2.0 ultrapack installieren, wenn ja, wo find ich den?



Nein, du hast ja extra die 9 cabs geladen um die volle Packung zu haben. Das Update von Ultrapack 2.0 auf 2.01 waren nur 3 cabs.
Wichtig ist, dass IL2 die Version 4.09m hat, das sollte beim Startbildschirm unten in der Ecke stehen. Ist dann das UltraPack mit drauf, bleibt zwar 4.09m unten in der Ecke, aber das Hintergrundbild ändert sich.
"mehre Installationsfehler" ist aber auch nicht sehr genau.  Ich kann nur raten, hast du vielleicht IL2 im Ordner C:\Programme installiert? Dann könnte es möglicherweise daran liegen, dass du kein Zugriff hast und das Setup als Administrator ausführen musst, um dem Installer das Recht zu geben dort auch schreiben und ändern zu dürfen.

Optisch sieht es letztendlich so aus, sicherlich besser als IL2 normal, aber Cliffs of Dover ist dann doch ne ganze Ecke besser.


----------



## Hemoridé (16. April 2011)

Also ich muss doch das setup vom ultra pack client 2.01 ausführen, da kommt dann beim installieren immer der fehler "CRC error: the file C:\Program Files (x86)\Ubisoft\IL-2 Sturmovik 1946\fb_hfx3do04.sfs doesn´t match the file in the setup´s.cab file The medium from which you are runnung the setup may be corrupted; contact your software vendor" und das mit mehreren dateien, muss ich die cab dateien irgendwie entpacken, ich hab die capdateien runtergeladen, den teil eins, also den install client, diesen enpackt und das setup ausgeführt, muss ich vllt. noch mehr machen?


----------



## wiley (17. April 2011)

erst von 2.0 alle dateien laden und installieren,dann 2.1 als update.
vielleicht ist beim download was schiefgelaufen und die datei ist korupt.
übrigens gibts unter meinem link auch eine installations anleitung.da kannste nix falsch machen


----------



## Heady978 (17. April 2011)

wiley schrieb:


> ...übrigens gibts unter meinem link auch eine installations anleitung.da kannste nix falsch machen



... und da steht auch, dass man *nicht* erst 2.0 installieren muss, um 2.01(nicht 2.1!) installieren zu können. Hat bei mir auch so funktioniert. CRC-Fehler deutet ehr darauf hin, dass mindestens eine der geladenen Dateien defekt ist und nochmal geladen werden muss.


----------



## Hemoridé (17. April 2011)

Ok, danke für eure tolle Hilfe, ich lade gerade mit meinem ewig lahmen I-net (DSL 1000er) nochmal alles runter. hoffentlich klappts dann.


----------



## Hemoridé (19. April 2011)

also vielen dank euch beiden die dateien waren beschädigt, jetzt geht es, und was soll ich sagen, es ist: 
Supermegaimbagodlikeübergeilmegacool

f**** Doppelpost, sry


----------



## Heady978 (20. April 2011)

@Hemoridé: Wurde ja auch mal Zeit.  

Bei Cliffs of Dover hat der Patch vom Montag irgendwie nicht wirklich was gebracht. Es gibts jetzt zwar eine Option SSAO (on/off), aber über London im Tiefflug ändert das nichts. Von den beschriebenen Bugs, hatte ich bisher keinen, konnte jetzt aber zumindest den nachvollziehen, dass die automatische Motorsteuerung für die Spit nicht richtig funktioniert und teilweise schlagartig von "Maximalschub" auf "Reisebetrieb" umstellt. Die erreichten Geschwindigkeiten mit der Spit hingegen passen, nur haben die Entwickler das realistisch nachempfunden, was viele Spieler scheinbar nicht kapieren. Die angezeigte Geschwindigkeit ist IAS (Indicated Air Speed), also die durch den Luftdruck am Staurohr gemessene. Der Druck nimmt mit der Höhe ab, demzufolge wird die angezeigte Geschwindigkeit weniger. Moderne Flugzeuge haben Instrumente, die das problemlos ausgleichen und TAS (True Air Speed) anzeigen, aber damals gab es sowas zumindest in der Spit nicht. Genau aus diesem Grund gibts zumindest bei der Collectors Edition im Handbuch auch eine IAS-TAS-Konvertierungstabelle von 3000 bis 30000ft. Ich hab auf Sealevel etwa 275mph (IAS=TAS) und in rund 20.000ft Höhe 240mph(IAS) bzw. 360mph(TAS)  erreicht, dass ist nur knapp unter dem, was man in der Fachliteratur findet -> @Sealevel 284-288mph, @18600ft 367mph. Ich bin also nach wie vor davon überzeugt dass das Flugmodell einfach genial ist, gerade wo ich jetzt IL2 1946 mit UltraPack nochmal in den Händen hatte ist das wie der Wechsel von CS1.6 zu CSS.

Die Baustellen sind aus meiner Sicht also nach wie vor ForceFeedback, die etwas dröge Kampagne und sicherlich auch die Performance.


----------



## Hemoridé (21. April 2011)

bei mir hat der Montag patch von CoD sehr gebracht, jetzt ruckelt es kaum noch.


----------



## Hemoridé (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hhab e ein problem und würde mal gern wisseen ob nur ich das hab. Wenn ich in Cliffs of Dover fliege, und ich will meinen Leuten Befehle erteilen, wie z.b zurück zum Platz, dann machen die gar nix. Ist das normal? ist das einfach nur ein weiterer Bug des Games?


----------



## M@tt (28. Juni 2011)

Hemoridé schrieb:


> Ich hhab e ein problem und würde mal gern wisseen ob nur ich das hab. Wenn ich in Cliffs of Dover fliege, und ich will meinen Leuten Befehle erteilen, wie z.b zurück zum Platz, dann machen die gar nix. Ist das normal? ist das einfach nur ein weiterer Bug des Games?


 
Ist leider ein weiterer Bug wird im Ubi Forum auch schon heftig diskutiert das die Hampels von 1C anstatt diesen zu beseitigen lieber ein Deutsches Schiff integriert haben .


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. Juni 2011)

Jaja das Spiel spinnt auch irgendwie bei mir, irgendwie bekomme ich Online den Motor nicht mehr zum starten, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass das schonmal funktionierte


----------



## Hemoridé (28. Juni 2011)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Jaja das Spiel spinnt auch irgendwie bei mir, irgendwie bekomme ich Online den Motor nicht mehr zum starten, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass das schonmal funktionierte


 
Des ist bei mir auch manchmal, mal geht es, mal nicht

danke für die Antworten


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juni 2011)

Kein ding


----------



## TBF_Avenger (14. August 2011)

Ist mittlerweile eigentlich bekannt, ob es Updates wie bei IL2: Sturmovik geben wird? Beim guten alten Sturmovik ist ja schon das nächste große Update (4.11) von Daidalos Team in der Mache.
Ich bin von den "Kampagnen" in CoD ziemlich schwer enttäuscht, die Deutsche geht ja fast noch, weil sie entfernt an die ( sehr gut gemachten ) dynamischen Kampagnen von Sturmovik erinnert.
Die Britische Kampagne ist ein Witz, das was ich mit der Hurricane und Spit gemacht habe, hat einfach nicht dem entsprochen, was danach die Story preisgab. In der letzten "Mission" schießt der Kollege das Feindflugzeug ab, in der Story steht dann, dass ich absichtlich meinen Kollegen abgeschossen habe
Was ich von CoD erwarten würde wären verschiedene Kampagnen, eine mit der Hurricane, eine oder zwei mit der 109, eine mit der Stuka usw. und dann für jeden Tag der Schlacht eine Mission...historisch gesehen ging die Luftschlacht ja nur von Frühsommer bis Spätherbst 1940.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (2. Januar 2014)

Der letzte Post ist zwar von mir, aber auch schon über 2 Jahre alt...

Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass Cliffs of Dover ja noch auf meiner HDD schlummert  
Hat jemand eines der Addons von Desastersoft gekauft und kann darüber was berichten? Channel Battles klingt ziemlich interessant.


----------



## Jor-El (2. Januar 2014)

Yep, sollen sehr gut sein. Ich kann auch noch das Team Fusion Pack empfehlen. Weiß aber nicht, ob sie mit den Desastersoft Addons kompatibel ist.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (4. Januar 2014)

Nach meinen letzten Versuchen muss ich sagen dass Cliffs of Dover mittlerweile ziemlich gut läuft. Nur die Kampagnen sind halt ziemlicher Schrott. Dann werde ich mir wohl Channel Battles zulegen


----------



## Jor-El (24. Januar 2014)

Release von Team Fusion 4.01 steht kurz bevor. Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke...





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/84343913

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wastel (24. Januar 2014)

sieht klasse aus....muss doch mal wieder CoD auf Vordermann bringen


----------

